

A humorous introduction to Haskell  - cubix
http://freeshells.ch/~revence/Link.lhs

======
sdp

      let nth = Nothing in
      whatStringPlease js
    

shouldn't that be:

    
    
      let nth = Nothing in
      whatStringPlease nth
    

Otherwise, it's a fascinating read.

------
watmough
Definitely enjoying the article so far. Literate programming seems to fit
Haskell very well. The little 'Selah' is very Kurt Vonnegut, which is the high
praise. public static void main.

------
jimbokun
Candidate for new Haskell slogan:

"Let the PhD grecophiles write your code, and _you_ earn the money."

------
rkts
x++;

public static void main.

